# who wants to go



## Georgiagator (Apr 11, 2017)

gonna be fishing keaton beach  the 17 - the 20 of april  looking for someone who wants to split the gas and the bait  I have a 21 ft hydro sport can fish 4 comfortable will like to go offshore if seas and weather permits  will be leaving from my camper in madison fla  if you would like to go give me a call at 229-322-4417 and let me know what days  thanks  Danny


----------



## Georgiagator (Apr 24, 2017)

*only got a couple to go out monday and tuesday*

we did good loaded the boat with pink mouths and some nice rock bass  caught around 8 keeper grouper  but ended up catching a ton of snapper that we had to trow back   see they are opening up a 78 day season this year cant wait


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds like you all had a great time. We are pumped about the snapper season too. If you don't mind, how deep were you guys. We fished 35 to 50ft this weekend off Carrabelle and it was tough fishing. The water temp at that depth is up to 74 here.


----------



## Georgiagator (Apr 24, 2017)

was in 67 to 70 ft  about 37 miles offshore


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds like fun.

3rd lane is right in my wheel-house.
50 - 60 miles is even better IMO..

I would jump on that in a heart beat.
Problem is my father recently passed and I'm helping my mother.

If you want to go later in the heat, I have a few GPS cords
where I have done well.

Be more than happy to buy the fuel and bait!

PM me.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 25, 2017)

Georgiagator said:


> was in 67 to 70 ft  about 37 miles offshore



There won't be a 78 day snapper season 37 miles offshore.


----------



## brriner (May 3, 2017)

captbrian said:


> There won't be a 78 day snapper season 37 miles offshore.



Yep.  I hope for everyone's sake the weather is good on June 1, 2, and 3.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Georgiagator (May 6, 2017)

yep see they changed the season to just 3 days !@##$#@E$#@#


----------



## FishingAddict (May 8, 2017)

The last time I went on a two day offshore trip I unintentionally caught over 100 red snapper in the gulf around 80 miles offshore. 

I think they are safe from extinction.  They are more like cockroaches and will be putting undo pressure on the other species of fish. 

I think they should do a slot limit like they do with redfish, since the big ones lay so many more eggs. 

Keep one a day when ever you want. Has to be between 16-24 inches.  All others have to be vented and quickly released. Season open year round except for breeding months.


----------

